# USB 3.0 not on my mobo



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi folks,
I need to use USB 3.0 but my motherboard Asus P5QL-E doesn't have any port or header but my case Corsair Carbide Series has front connection for USB 3.0. 

My question is should I get the SilverStone SST-EC01 SilverStone SST-EC01+ PCIe 2.0 Card with USB 3.0 Internal Connector Dual Port USB 3.0 support- Directron.com the Best Online Computer Store - Buy with Discount Prices from Houston Texas or Syba SY-PEX20073 Syba SY-PEX20073 USB 3.0 PCI-Express Card VIA VL800 Chipset 4 Ports PCI-e Controller Card- Directron.com the Best Online Computer Store - Buy with Discount Prices from Houston Texas adapter card.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The choice should be easy as the second linked item has been discontinued :grin:
Basically any PCI-e card that gives a USB 3 output will do the job, but Silverstone are a known brand and the quality is usually high.


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks Panther hadn't noticed that the second link item was discontinued but I'm glad that any USB 3.0 output PCI-e card will suffice.


----------

